# Purigen



## bristlenose72 (May 12, 2019)

Can purigen be used with aquarium aqua safe (dechlorinator)? Will it remove the dechlorinator before it can have an effect?

Can it be used with a dechlorinator containing slime coat?

Will carbon remove a dechlorinator as well?

Just wondering if it is safe to do water changes with purigen present in my filter?

Thanks for any info 

Dom


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You will have to check with the mfg. of Aqua Safe to see whether their product is amine based OR has slime coat additives.

Here is a link to Seachem Purigen FAQ on using their product.


----------

